# GT5000 (Kohler) carb. troubles



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I took my GT5000 back to Sears to have them look at the idling problem. They set the idle up and told me the California Emissions carb is the only on available for the tractor.

You can smell the unburned fuel in the exhaust. It's burning way to rich. The only way to keep it running when I stop is to crank the idle way up. That's just not acceptable in my book. So I sent an email to Kohler to see if there is a jetted carb available. Hell I'll even buy it at this point. What good is a tractor as a whole, if you can't keep it running when you stop to move something?

Am I being to picky?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe that Sears is not correct on this. I believe that their is a non-Cali carb available. I can idle mine all the way down to the bottom and it never stalls out. 

I find it strange that your GT is doing that even with the Cali carb.

I think that Kohler will be able to lead you in the right direction for that engine. Chances are they will have one readily available.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

God I hope so, because I'm really getting sick of the way this runs.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, your new tires should cure this, just kidding, my gt5k seem to idle higher than any other tractor i have owned, maybe 3-400 rpms higher. if it is slowed down, there isnt much air being discharged by the cooling fan duct work above the oil filter, i would guess the higher rpm to be normal. also an emission compliant carb is designed to run leaner, not let raw gas fumes come out the exhaust. i hope no one from the epa reads this, they may force you to install a catalytic converter. with the new tires you wont want to idle. good luck.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

nice one tjw LOL


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

ps to argee, my gt5k has 26 hours on it, used 25+ gallons of fuel, more than twice that of my old 12hp single cylinder mower, it aint idling, and you gots to love the power! hope this makes you feel better, youre not alone.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *ps to argee, my gt5k has 26 hours on it, used 25+ gallons of fuel, more than twice that of my old 12hp single cylinder mower, it aint idling, and you gots to love the power! hope this makes you feel better, youre not alone. *


Well I had a GT3000 that Sears took back because I didn't like the mower deck. I had it for 15 months and had about 90 hours on it. It ran great but the mower deck sucked. I was willing to buy a new mower deck for it but they wanted way to much money. They offered me a deal that I couldn't refuse. I now regret taking the deal. That GT3000 was a 23 HP, so I don't notice much difference in power, but a least I could get it to idle easily because it had a jetted carb.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Me thinks they are yanking your chain. 

Granted the newer, non adjustable carbs doint run as nice as a working, correctly adjusted old style carb, but you should not have these problems. Something is wrong. Take it to someone with a clue, I bet they find the problem.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

"I took my GT5000 back to Sears to have them look at the idling problem. They set the idle up and told me the California Emissions carb is the only on available for the tractor."

You have taken the first step to get the problem corrected. If you are not satisfied with the repair YOU MUST CALL SEARS and make them aware of this ASAP.

I also have returned a tractor a gt3000 for a gt5000.

It looks like you are headed for another new tractor and with new models possible you might come out of this smelling like a rose.

The next thing I would do is call sears again and give the repair guys another chance. They should order you a new carb if you explain to them what the first tec did (the guy that comes out may not be the same one). If at that time they do not fix it to your satisfaction, then strip off any accessories you may have put on your machine and start calling the manager of the store you bought it from and Demand them them to rectify the problem (either a new machine or your money back). Remember that you warranty started at the time you received the 2nd tractor, not at the time you bought the first one. You are in the driver’s seat on this. As far as thinking this is something that all kolers do, that is not true because mine is fine.


The sears techs are not small engine pros. The guy that worked on my gt5000 works on all appliances and L&G stuff. 

If I were you I would go for a new mach or money back. And if you get your money back. buy another brand.... and I am a sears owner.

Good Luck


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Ed - You make some very good points and your probably right. I just don't know whether I'm up to all that hassle again. I sent an Email to Kohler and am waiting to here back from them. I know if I press the issue I could get a new tractor. Hindsight being 20/20, that GT3000 ran awfully good and I probably could have lived with the shitty deck.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I was at our local Sears hardware last night and I asked one of the guys there if he could find out if they make a jetted version of the carb. He said that they do have one, but it is an "aftermarket" version of the kohler carb. He said that they have had a few complaints about the idle. Mine has no trouble at all with the low speed idle. Might be just a fluke thing, but I am not sure if mine is Cali Carb or otherwise. Haven't looked yet.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

The newer carbs if anything are set too lean not rich. I just bought a new Ariens snow blower and wish I could adjust it for a little more gas. I think you may have a float set too high or a problem with your float valve not seating good. If you have some
running time on this engine make sure that your air cleaner is clean.
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *The newer carbs if anything are set too lean not rich. I just bought a new Ariens snow blower and wish I could adjust it for a little more gas. I think you may have a float set too high or a problem with your float valve not seating good. If you have some
> running time on this engine make sure that your air cleaner is clean.
> Rodster *


Air cleaner is spotless. This one is burning rich. As a matter of fact when it sits there and idles(if you can call half throttle an idle) it burns your eyes and nose. It's probably a 1/4 to 1/2 turn from being right, but there is no provision to adjust.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leolav _
> *I was at our local Sears hardware last night and I asked one of the guys there if he could find out if they make a jetted version of the carb. He said that they do have one, but it is an "aftermarket" version of the kohler carb. He said that they have had a few complaints about the idle. Mine has no trouble at all with the low speed idle. Might be just a fluke thing, but I am not sure if mine is Cali Carb or otherwise. Haven't looked yet. *


If you look straight down between the air cleaner housing and engine there is an adjusting screw on the older carbs. There is a small press in cover (almost reminds me of a minature freeze plug) on the Cali carb. I'm almost tempted to pry that plug out and see what's under it. Many moons ago when I was a lift truck mechanic, when emissions first became a big issue, we had carbs that were pre set. They had similar plugs on them. When pried off they exposed an allen head below the surface that one could adjust. Had the same problems then and that was in the seventies.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey leolav - Could you get me some more info on that aftermarket carb?


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll go back at lunch today to see if that guy is there.

Will do.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Is this something that it has done since new or something that
just started? Also how old is it?
Rodster


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *Is this something that it has done since new or something that
> just started? Also how old is it?
> Rodster *


Since day one. I picked it up in July 2003 and have about 20 hours on it.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

I know you checked this but just to make sure.........is the choke
fully open? Since you are under warranty I would try to get them to replace the carb. If they won't help I would check float level and also check or replace needle and seat on float valve. I would guess too much fuel in float bowl. 
Rodster


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Check the choke cable very close.I have a Kohler in a Cub Cadet 2166.The cable was vibrating out slightly after start up.Causing it to run rich.Im not sure how the cable works on the Sears but if it pulls very easy it could be the same thing.I had to reroute the cable slightly to put some resistance on the cable.

There was a guy on the GW who also had a 2166.He had it back to the shop a few times.They could not find the problem.But after they checked the cable he had the same problem.It only has to move slightly and it will cause the problem.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Rodster & johndeere*

Thanks - I'll look into the choke and choke cable.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I got some feedback from Kohler regarding my engine carb woes. They also indicated that I needed to check the choke, which I already did thanks to Rodster & johndeere. The mentioned that there is a jet kit available for it for higher altitudes. I don't think we qualify for the higher altitude clause, but it sure needs something. I wrote them back and am waiting for their response. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks for passing along the response from Kohler. I had no idea they had a kit for high altitude, which I am. My GT 3000 seems to run fine but it had a tag stating it has Ca. emissions. 

My mower deck seems to be OK and is heavy built. What did you find wrong with yours ??


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I *absolutely love* the mower deck on my GT5000. It was the 50" mower deck on my GT3000 that I had the problem with. It had virtually no lift and no matter what I did, grass would matt up in it then break off in big chunks as I mowed. The 48" deck on the GT5000 sounds like a Harrier preparing for take off :smiles:


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup, I had the same problem with my gt3000. It had a 46" deck and never did cut good. I would take two or three passes and the grass chute would clog. The 48" deck is just a better deck it never clogs and makes a good even cut.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I must have lucked out I guess. My GT 3000 came with a 48" deck and I also like it. I haven't had any experience with the 50" or any other size. Thanks for the info......


----------



## Rusty_Nuts (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *I absolutely love It had virtually no lift and no matter what I did, grass would matt up in it then break off in big chunks as I mowed. *


Have you tryed any lube on the underside of the deck to keep the grass from sticking? On my tractors I spray them all with undercoating you get in a spray can at NAPA to keep them from rust, and it also gives them an awsome sound, then keep them coated with some slippery stuff.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

No, I got rid of the deck and tractor. I have one with a 48" deck now and so far trouble free. I believe Sears discontinued the 50" deck. It had no lift. Poorly designed.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Alas the saga continues*

Just when I thought the smooth running engine gods were smiling down on me, I got this runaround reply from Kohler. So back to square one. What do you think my next move should be.

Kohlers response:



Dear Mr. Goddard, 

It does not appear that I will be able to resolve your situation through correspondence. I would ask that you take this unit into one of our Kohler authorized dealers or preferably an Expert Dealer if you have on in your area. To locate your most local Kohler dealer simply log onto http://www.kohlerengines.com/salesservice.html If they need technical assistance they can contact either their central distributor, Gardner Inc., or the Kohler Dealer Technical Assistance Center.

If you want to try to learn a little more about the engine yourself we provide free access to our Service Manuals on our website at http://www.kohlerengines.com/service_manuals.html 

I trust that you will find the above information helpful in resolving this issue. 

Sincerely, 
Mark Vande Slunt 

Manager - Field Service 
Kohler Co. 
[email protected]


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I think THEY need to contact your nearest dealer and have THEM contact you to get this thing going, rather than make you do all the legwork. Just my .02


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *I think THEY need to contact your nearest dealer and have THEM contact you to get this thing going, rather than make you do all the legwork. Just my .02 *


I agree but I'm afraid that's wishful thinkin'!


----------

